
MTV Cribs Is Coming Back as a Snapchat Series - dpflan
http://variety.com/2016/digital/news/mtv-cribs-snapchat-1201758169/
======
alistproducer2
This is really interesting. I'm old but I've recently downloaded snapchat and
started messing around with it. It's a totally different kind of communication
than I've ever experienced. I totally "got it" once I used it.

Very cool to see major content creators utilize the platform to create new
kinds of media experiences.

